# Getting puppy at 6 weeks old?



## jimmym1981 (Dec 5, 2008)

So my breeder said that i can come and pick up my puppy this Sunday after they turn six weeks old. Is it better if they stay till they are 8 weeks old? I know that this is when they are supposed to learn alot from their mother. Any suggestions would be great. Thanks!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

If your breeder is telling you come get that puppy at 6 weeks old, I would RUN the other way!!! Weeks 7 and 8 are the most important, they need to learn a lot of stuff in those two weeks and they need their littermates for that.


----------



## jimmym1981 (Dec 5, 2008)

She really is a great breeder. She has answered every question that i have asked her and showed me anything that i have asked to see. She does the testings at 6 weeks and said to let her know when i want to pick him up. I want him to stay there till 8 weeks though because that is when they learn


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Exactly as Carolina said. Even if your breeder is willing to hold the pup until he is 8 weeks, it won't do any good if all the litter mates are already gone. Pups learn a lot about social behaviour and bite inhibition during these crucial 2 extra weeks. It isn't fair to the pup to set them up to a rocky start by taking those learning opportunities away, and will set you up for more frustration with a pup that does not know how to control his biting behaviour.

No good breeder, concerned about the welfare of the puppies would let them go at six weeks. Letting them go at six weeks is more for the breeder's convenience, and that should not be taking precedence over the a pups normal development.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

If she is in Illinois you might want to let her know she's breaking the law:

http://www.animallaw.info/statutes/stusilstch225_605_1_22.htm#s2_2



> Quote:This section comprises Illinois' Animal Welfare Act. The Act is primarily aimed at regulating commercial pet dealers, such as kennels, breeders, and retail pet shops. The provisions include restrictions on the age at which both dogs and cats can be separated from their mothers (8 weeks).


Also, see this thread:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=920782&page=1#Post920782

There is no GOOD reason to sell puppies that young.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: jimmym1981She really is a great breeder. She has answered every question that i have asked her and showed me anything that i have asked to see. She does the testings at 6 weeks and said to let her know when i want to pick him up. I want him to stay there till 8 weeks though because that is when they learn


If she is such a great breeder, why is she letting the pups go at six weeks when even you know it is detrimental to their development?

Puppies go through a LOT of behavioural changes from week to week until they are seven weeks, which is when GOOD breeders do their puppy testing. Puppy testing results at six weeks will not be reliable.


----------



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

Maybe you can talk to her to see if the other pups are leaving that early as well and maybe convince her to keep them longer for all the reasons other posts mentioned. it is an important time for the puppy.


----------



## jimmym1981 (Dec 5, 2008)

Thats exactly what i thought. Im going to send her an email. Maybe she was just saying it was time for me to come and pick out which puppy i want out of the ones that she chose for my situation. I will definately send her an email to find out.


----------



## jimmym1981 (Dec 5, 2008)

ok. so i think i am wrong. this sunday when they are getting their testing, they will be 7 weeks old. It would have been 49 days since they were born. They were welped on the 23rd of November. Am i correct?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

If they were whelped on 11/23 they will be SIX weeks old this Sunday.

ETA: If you count the day they were born then it will be 43 days this coming Sunday.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

If the breeder is saying you can come pick out the pup you want at 6 weeks, that is one thing (not something I agree with though). But if she is saying come pick up your pup and take it home at 6 weeks, I agree with the others. RUN AWAY FROM THIS BREEDER!

Doesn't matter how nice she is, how great she is at answering questions or how much documentation she has on her dogs. Good breeders do NOT let pups go home at 6 weeks old. This is detrimental to their proper social development. Letting pups go home at 6 weeks either shows the breeder is ignorant about canine mental development, doesn't care, or places her own convenience over their welfare by wanting them gone sooner than they should be. None of those are good things in a breeder.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Chris WildIf the breeder is saying you can come pick out the pup you want at 6 weeks, that is one thing (not something I agree with though). But if she is saying come pick up your pup and take it home at 6 weeks, I agree with the others. RUN AWAY FROM THIS BREEDER!
> 
> Doesn't matter how nice she is, how great she is at answering questions or how much documentation she has on her dogs. Good breeders do NOT let pups go home at 6 weeks old. This is detrimental to their proper social development. Letting pups go home at 6 weeks either shows the breeder is ignorant about canine mental development, doesn't care, or places her own convenience over their welfare by wanting them gone sooner than they should be. None of those are good things in a breeder.


Bears repeating. ANY breeder who will consider letting you have a pup that early is a breeder that will be crossed off the list right then and there.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Ditto!!!!

If you are set on this breeder and the rest of the pups are going this weekend than go get yours too as the 2 weeks will not make much difference without littermates to teach each other.

But if this were me- I would be looking for another breeder. 

Good luck and hope it all works out for you.


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

In many states selling a puppy is not legal prior to 8 weeks of age - If she is a state inspected facility she is not playing by the rules- 
even airlines will not ship until they are 8 weeks due to regulations.

If she is having them picked up at 6 weeks I would not let her keep mine for 2 more weeks-you can bet she won't do any socializing and that puppy would be far better off in your home than stuffed in a lonely kennel until you arrive.


----------



## jimmym1981 (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks for all the respones. She raises them in her house and is with them all the time. It will be 7 weeks this Sunday and she does keep the puppies until 8 weeks, then gives them out. She does the aptitude testing at 7 weeks. So this Sunday will be the 11th and it would be 7 weeks.


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

Glad to hear that she keeps the pups until they're 8 weeks. 
I brought my Alomar home at 5 weeks (yes, 5 weeks!) so I know from experience the problems it can cause. I wouldn't trade one single day I had with him, and even though I knew what I was getting into, he was a challenge.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Glad to hear the clarification! Enjoy your pup!


----------

